# Graef ES90 leaking from safety valve when steaming



## ntuftnell (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi,

I'm new here and have been thoroughly enjoying my foray into a half decent machine. It's pretty well specced compared to the DeLonghi I had before. It's taken several months but recently I've been really happy with the results. Here's a link

http://www.graef.co.uk/Graef-ES90-Matte-Brushed-Stainless-Steel-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-p-178578.aspx

A couple of days ago (whilst making drinks for friends, of course!) it started dripping quite badly from beneath the drip tray. Closer inspection has revealed that whilst steaming the milk one drop of water comes out of the safety valve with every stroke of the pump. By the time the milk is done there's quite a mess. A small amount of water is also ejected after first switch on and pretty much nothing whilst pulling the shot. The resulting drink is still pretty good.

I have been descaling about once a month and backflushing fortnightly based on average one double shot milky drink per day.

Not being overly familiar with espresso machine internals I was wondering if anyone knows what might be causing this and whether there's some impending doom and I should get the thing sent back.

Thanks very much, your help is much appreciated.

Nick


----------



## Roman (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi Nick,

I am experiencing the same problem and wondered if you managed to fix yours.

Nick


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you live in a hard water area ? These machines are prone to scaling up if not frequently de-scaled.

The result can be leaking as you have explained.


----------

